# Bacon Salt [a resurrected topic]



## froggythefrog (Feb 16, 2010)

I apologize if bringing up topics that died half a year back is not allowed.  Delete as needed.

I saw the previous Bacon Salt thread was surprised how many people were disappointed with it.  I like the Hickory variety.  It is actually completely vegan (no actual bacon or animal ingredients used).  I like to toss potatoes in it before I roast them or use some in a pot of beans.

What I found interesting is that one of my fellow posters suggested on a vegetarian forum that if one had trouble obtaining Bacon Salt, they could use a combination of finely minced garlic, smoke seasoning, and salt as a substitute. 

Anyone else here like Bacon Salt and use it?  If so, how do you use it?


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Feb 16, 2010)

I use it to liven up frozen veggies. I put the bag in a microwave bowl and cover with water. Then, after heating, I drain the water drizzle a teaspoon of olive oil in and shake some bacon salt into the bowl. Cover and shake (careful as the air gets hot and makes the lid pop). I don't just do this with bacon salt though, I do it with a variety of spices depending on what is being served.

It's also nice for boosting turkey lunchmeat sandwiches. I say turkey lunchmeat as I would never mess with the beauty of a off the bone turkey sandwich.


----------

